# [OOC] Toranthar (Full)



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2008)

_Recruitment is currently closed._

_*







OOC:


 Toranthar













OOC:







*







*OOC:*







_







*OOC:*















*OOC:*















*OOC:*




_Starring..._​ 
_Atanatotatos as..._ *Belleros* (Swordmage)
_hafrogman as... _*Gutwick *(Rogue)
_nerdytenor as..._ *Krik* (Ranger)
_Redclaw as..._ *Heskrash* (Paladin)
_Shayuri as..._ *Mask* (Wizard)​ 
_and_​ 
_Sparky as..._ *The Friendly GM*​ 
_Toranthar_ is a homebrewed Points of Light setting. World building is one of my favorite things to do as a DM, but I tend to have more ideas than I know what to do with and a campaign is ultimately about players. So this campaign I 'recruited' campaign ideas first by asking players what THEY wanted to see in a campaign so that I could build a world with elements informed by my players' interests.
*Folks were interested in...*
...an epic tale that encompasses exploration, battle and introspection.
...meaningful conflict between the PCs (not PvP, rather that the PCs aren't necessarily a homogenous will).
...Dragons!
...questions of identity and heritage that are integrated into the story.
...playing a goblin in a Sparky-DMed game.

*Other elements mentioned...*
...a big dungeon crawl (later, because the coolest critters are higher level)
...Warforged.
...Truly quick advancement to get the PCs up into the Pargon level relatively quickly.
...An adventure inside a ginormous creature.
...really exploring the other-ness of D&D's fantastic races, even the 'common' ones; including a character's role (Nature Priest) in a way that IS the story, rather than is relegated to simply being a class feature.​All of these things were considered as the world of Toranthar came together. I also recruited the players to pitch in as well where they were interested and had them make Mythic PCs (Paragon or Epic tiers) who were notable figures in the distant past and informed the events of history. The world that emerged is old. Dragons were its first inhabitants. And the servitor creatures they brought with them to Toranthar eventually rose to supremacy when the dragons fled the world or descended into a brutish animal existence. Some of D&D's core pantheon existed before Toranthar was created, others were born on Toranthar and ascended.

The adventures begin in a centuries-cloistered Dwarven city called Naedur... 
*IC Posting Guidelines*
Pretty standard stuff, some guidelines to keep the IC thread tidy and readable.

_Speech_ - In quotes. Not a huge deal if you leave them off, but it makes a better contrast with thoughts.

_Thoughts_ - In italics. If you choose to write your character's thoughts, they should be in italics.

_Languages and OOC_ - In different colors per language. The default language at the campaign start is Dwarven which is rendered in Sienna. In the color dropdown in the posting interface, Sienna's 'coordinate' is row A, column 2 (to the right of Black). Both the color name and coordinate are listed (some are not default colors and will not have coordinates).

Abyssal [DarkRed, B1] - Demons, gnolls, sahaugin
Deep Speech [Indigo, A7] - Mindflayers, githyanki, kuo-toas
Draconic [Cyan, D5] - Dragons, dragonborn, kobolds
Dwarven [Sienna, A2] - Dwarves, azer
Elven [Green, B4] - Elves, eladrin, formorians
Giant [Olive, B3] - Giants, orcs, ogres
Goblin[YellowGreen, C3] - Goblins, hobgoblins, bugbears
Nerthyr(Common) [Gray, C8] - Humans, halflings, tieflings 
Primordial [DarkSlateGray, A8] - Efreets, archons, elementals
Supernal [Teal, B5] - Angels, devils, gods

Arcane [RoyalBlue, C6] - Spells for Warlock, Wizard
Divine [Gold] - Prayers for Clerics, Paladins

OOC Text[Font Size 1, DimGray, B8] - Rolls, actions, tactics, 
questions, light table talk​*Links*
_Current IC Thread: _Chapter I: Dark Harvest
Map (At the Shards)


Recruitment/Inspiration/Wool-Gathering Thread
Toranthar Wiki


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2008)

*Player Info*

*Recruiting Info *
_(Recruiting is closed)_​ 


Players will submit two PCs and a campaign concept. Discussing a concept (PC or campaign) before submission is certainly welcome, and if you have questions - please ask them.

_PC 1:_ A PC at the average level of the party (Level 1, currently). This is the PC you'll be playing.​
_PC 2:_ A Mythic PC of any level. This PC was a historical figure (sung or unsung) who impacted the world in a measurable way. Fully detailed and statted PCs are preferred, with particular attention paid to their gear and legend. NOTE: These Mythic PCs are part of world-building - they are not meant to be played, but the more detailed they are, the better.​
Campaign Concept: This campaign is found on the question: _What have you always wanted (or really miss) in a campaign world?_ There is a list in the OP of concepts that shaped the world.​
_Preferred races:_ Dwarf, Dragonborn, Human​

_Main PC Level:_ 1​ 
_Mythic PC Level:_ Unlimited​ 

_Starting Language:_ Dwarven (replaces Common)​ 
_Situation:_ The PCs are currently in the centuries-cloistered dwarven city of Naedur. The are participating in a harvest and the 'sun' has just crashed to the floor of the cavern they were working in.​ 
-------​ 
*Current Players and PCs*​ 
Atanatotatos: *Belleros*, Male Eladrin Swordmage 1 (0 xp)
hafrogman: *Gutwick*, Male Goblin Rogue 1 (0 xp)
nerdytenor: *Krik*, Male Dragonborn Ranger 1 (0 xp)
Redclaw: *Heskrash*, Male Dragonborn Paladin 1 (0 xp)
Shayuri: *Mask*, (Female) Doppleganger (Eladrin) Wizard 1 (0 xp)​ 
*Past Players and PCs*
Tallarn: *Zlatan*, Male Dwarven Cleric 1​


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2008)

We're almost ready. If any of my players discover this before I open the IC thread for business, please wait to post until I give the go ahead.

EDIT: I meant to hold off posting in the IC thread. The OOC thread is fair game.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 6, 2008)

This is a belated question, but do those of us from Feywildia also have Dwarven as a default language, or are we outta luck if we didn't take it?


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 6, 2008)

Yay we've got the OOC thread!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2008)

Good call, Shayuri. Dwarven is an uncommon language where Mask and Belleros come from. I don't mind if communication is difficult. I think it's interesting actually. It'll make some rituals important, or even an NPC translator. That said, if folks aren't interested in wrestling with communication, then we can say that Mask and Belleros learned dwarven in their 'adventures' together as a secret language... or as a form of rebellion... "Belleros Arkeion, you will learn Draconic! Of what possible use is Dwarven... guttural and rigid... suited only for instruction manuals... BAH!"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 6, 2008)

Hragh. Mask actually only speaks Common, since doppelgangers don't get any other languages. Blasted nonstandard races. 

Um. Hm.

Comprehend Languages could help her understand, but it wouldn't help her talk to people.

I can get Linguist at level 2...and in fact, I probably WILL since it's no good shapeshifting to a dwarf if you can't speak dwarven...but until then I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 6, 2008)

Well... I'd say Mask's standard language should be Elven given her background. Belleros actually does have Dwarven as a language, so maybe that can help... uhm... If we want to have fun with the language barrier thing, maybe he's a poor, poor speaker?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2008)

Agreed on Elven being the standard languages for Mask and Belleros. Seriously, no languages choices for doppelgangers? Seems un-doppelganger-y. Let's give PC doppelgangers 'Common' +1. So Mask will speak Elven and 1 other language.

Sparky wanders off muttering. _Single language for doppelgangers... seriously? Come on WotC... _


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh I'm sure they'll have another when they're published as a full race in Eberron.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 7, 2008)

Hee hee

In fairness to WotC, doppelgangers were just very briefly presented in the Monster Manual as a playable race. They're not developed as a full PC race though, and they weren't intended to be. I knew what I was getting into when I chose the species. 

That said, I accept your generosity with thanks.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 8, 2008)

Posting to subscribe to the OOC thread. 

Looking forward to getting into this!


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing what you've got in store for us, Sparky.  I'm getting a decidedly Earthdawn feel to this so far.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 10, 2008)

Ah yeah! Earthdawn...

Not deliberate, but definitely apt.


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 10, 2008)

Let's fire this sucker up!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2008)

Soon! I'm writing up intros for each of you. Trying to introduce NPCs, the City, plots and additionally get you all plausibly to the same spot with minor (forgivable?) railroading... I'm thinking of off-loading information about the city and its NPCs to the wiki. It would make the now-quite-long intro post much shorter.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 12, 2008)

Fantastic intro Sparky!!
...and what's with the Adversary's second name?? I didn't know that!!  
...Now I like this even more!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2008)

That was an Adversary from the past. The current one is a dwarf. I added a passage of his to set the timeframe of the current era better.

Still working bit by by, on the intros. Should be done this weekend.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2008)

IC thread now open. Game on!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 14, 2008)

A couple of questions...

Would Mask have had time to cast the Comprehend Languages ritual for dwarven? Then at least she could understand what's being said without poor Belleros having to translate everything to her. 

What is the objective of the skill challenge? I assume it's to gather the appropriate resources from the cave, but I'm not sure what Diplomacy represents in that case.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2008)

*Clarifications on Life in Naedur*

I edited the first real IC post to reflect the job goals. And I will be describing the growing cavern in further detail in following posts.

---

The citizens of Naedur use a lottery system to staff up big 'public works' projects. It should not be confusing to anyone except the Eladrin (to whom a description like what follows would have been given).

Various groups in the city (The Farmers, the Miners, the Smiths, etc) submit a job to the Hall of Duty with the number of workers they need and the number of days they expect that they'll need to complete it.

When the job is processed, it is assigned a color and a region (or regions) of the city to draw labor from. Satchels of Stones are assembled with even numbers of black and colored Duty Stones. Stone servers are called (like Zlatan and Heskrash) to circulate through the city and distribute the Duty Stones. 

When you've done a Duty you keep your Stone to show that you served (it's a punishable offense to fail to show up), and then next time someone comes around serving Stone you get skipped (but you turn in your colored stone for a black 'No Duty' Stone).

Sick and aged and young citizens are always skipped, but carry a stone anyway. A white stone. Children are given this white stone at a very young age to teach them the responsibility of keeping up with it.

---

Please do not use sblocks in the IC thread for OOC comments. The OP in this thread shows how the OOC portion of IC posts should be represented. 

I wouldn't have even used sblocks for the individual introductions (which everyone should read, because all of them together give you a better introduction to the game and the city) except that the post got really long without them.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry about the sblocks.  It's been long enough since you went over the guidelines that I forgot.  I'll clean my post up.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh, right, Shayuri, I forgot - You could have cast Comprehend Languages if you had the appropriate materials, I couldn't find a link to your character sheet to check for myself.

And please use the quote function only sparingly, quote boxes junk up the IC thread lots. More of my OCD. :/

Draconic seems a resonable thing for dragonborn to speak.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2008)

Re: Quote, okay. Just wanted to make sure the context of the reply was intact. I'll be more discerning in the future.

Dragonborn, by RAW, all know Draconic, I think...but languages are tinkered with in this setting so I didn't want to assume.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2008)

I was being coy about the draconic. I wouldn't have let you burn your 'bonus' language on it and then stung you with it. But, that's meta knowledge. At the moment, Mask is figuring this out.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 15, 2008)

I've made my first reply to the IC thread - please let me know if I'm misunderstanding any part of the game or how to format the reply!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2008)

BTW, totally great Tallarn - welcome to PBP!

---

My last IC post is updated with attacks vs your Reflex defense. Thanks Atan for shaking me out of my 3.5e mindset.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 21, 2008)

Heh. I know it can happened. It has happened to me. Several times


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 21, 2008)

Hm! I need some clarification on the situation.

The PC's are down in a pit, eating food that's been lowered to them. In the meantime, up in the city proper there have been these flashes of light and screams as the sunstone fell down?

Or did we come up out of the pit to eat, and are thus in the city during these events?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2008)

Neither really...

Lunch hasn't been lowered down yet. You were to eat it down on the plinth in the cavern, because after the harvest (skill challenge), you were going to do some planting.

The cavern itself is below the city proper, a big bell of space that connects to the city above by a round hole in the top of the cavern. The sunstone just fell through that hole and shattered on the cavern floor.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2008)

Ahh! Okay, I see now. So the hole that leads to the cavern is under the sunstone out in the city. Something happened causing that light source to fall directly through the hole in the city "floor" into the cavern with us.

I'm guessing that the cavern hole, the exit to the city, is fairly far over our heads and that there's no easy way to get up there to see what's happening, yar?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes, you've got it. 

The baskets are the only apparent way up. There are no others that you have noticed.

----

I'm glad of the gift of time and creativity freely (or dearly!) given by my friends and fellow gamers here at EN World! 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2008)

Also, I want everyone to have a chance to respond to the latest development before moving along. I expect it will be a bit before everyone gets a chance to respond, so here's a chance for extra XP for everyone:

A Toranthar Holiday:
1. Name (name the holiday)
2. History (brief history of the holiday)
- How it has changed
- How is has remained the same
3. Observance (who, what, when, where, why)

----

Each write up will earn a bonus 50 XP for _every PC_ in the game.

Each write up that is related in some way to Naedur will earn an addition 50 XP.

One entry per player.

Happy Holidays!

----

Related: Eoghanbt will indeed be joining us, he's submitted a character to me, and I'll be intro-ing him soon. For Naedur natives, he's part of the small (cough-inbred-cough) human community in Naedur. They fancy themselves royalty. They look it with their willowy limbs and their pale hair and their violet eyes and their heirlooms and their haughtiness.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 28, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Also, I want everyone to have a chance to respond to the latest development before moving along. I expect it will be a bit before everyone gets a chance to respond, so here's a chance for extra XP for everyone:
> 
> A Toranthar Holiday:
> 1. Name (name the holiday)
> ...




Sorry not to have responded sooner but I've been away on holiday. Would have let you know but my last day at work turned out to be very hectic!

I'll get on to this soon and make sure I include something new.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 29, 2008)

Sparky said:


> A Toranthar Holiday:
> 1. Name (name the holiday)
> 2. History (brief history of the holiday)
> - How it has changed
> ...




1.  Springfeast
2.  After the difficult winters on the surface, the farming communities celebrated the coming of spring and its accompanying bounty by throwing a huge feast with foods they had been saving for months.  It was a time of joy and hope, and of rejoicing the end of hunger, at least for another year.
- Winter has lost its significance, the holiday has lost its timing.  It is no longer based on the beginning of spring, but rather focused on the discovery of a new source of food, or sometimes a new vein of rich ore (since it's a dwarven community).  
- The observance is the same.  The community leaders hold back a good feast's worth of food, waiting for the right event to trigger the holiday, and the entire community comes together to celebrate.  It remains a time to celebrate joy and hope, although the hunger never really ends.
3.  Mostly covered in the above.  The feasts in Naedur have been held in the open area at the center of the community, underneath the sunstone and its light, as a symbolic (although subconscious) connection to the original holiday's connection to the returning sunlight.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2009)

Dear all,

I'm really sorry to do this, and it might be just New Year blues plus a rotten stinking head cold - but I'm not feeling the love for pbp gaming right now and I'd like to pull out.

My utmost apologies, but I don't think I can give this the time it deserves (as there is just *so much* good stuff going on in this game!) and so I'd rather not do a shoddy job.

Best wishes for the game,

Matt.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 5, 2009)

Springfeast, nice! Happy Springfeast everyone! There should soon be a feast after the discovery of the new cache of mushrooms by Krik and Gunna and the others. After this whole SUN CRASHING thing is sorted. Gunna is sweet on Heskrash, by the way. Not that it's a secret.

100xp to everyone for Redclaw's efforts!

---

Mathew_Freeman (Tallarn) - say it ain't so!

---

Happy New Year everyone! I've been a busy little bee IRL and am ready to settle back down to some DMing. Let's go!

Skill Challenge: _Dark Harvest Part II_
Level 1, Complexity 2 (6 successes before 3 failures)
Difficulty Moderate (DC 15)

In Part II, the Sunstone has fallen to the cavern floor and in a brilliant flare shattered into a multitude of bright shrapnel. Heskrash is blinded (PHB 277) and the rest of you are free to take actions (I'll post an IC post here soon - probably later today, it's late my time). There were other crews of workers on the cave floor and by the sound of it, some of them are hurt.

Primary skills: Athletics, Endurance, Heal, Perception (feel free to make a case for the use of any other skill for a one-off success)


----------



## Sparky (Jan 9, 2009)

Working on several maps to give you guys a better lay of the land as you move on to part 2 of the challenge. Stay tuned!

---

Stealing an idea from a DM in another thread... (thanks helium3)

List some fancy pants items you're interested in, so I can try to work them in. From the PHB or the AV. 

Level + 4 (so, since you're all level 1, a Level 5 item)
Level + 3 (level 4)
Level + 2 (etc)
Level + 1
Level + 1


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 10, 2009)

*Krik wishlist* - so many good items to choose from. Here are a few. 



Level 5 - Lifedrinker Scimitar +1
Level 4 - Cloak of Distortion +1
Level 3 - Quick Scimitar +1
Level 2 - Veteran's Hide Armor +1
Level 2 - Prime Shot Longbow +1


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 10, 2009)

Couldn't find much I'd like to own at these levels. Anyway here's Belleros' wishlist:

5°-Bag of holding
4°-Bloodcut Leather armor +1
3°-??
2°-Vicious Longsword +1
1°-Amulet of protection +1


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey folks, sorry for the stall. I think about the game tons, but my time to post is shrunk down to nothing - rest assured, however, that I'm here in spirit and will push this along as soon as I can.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 6, 2009)

Sigh...


----------



## Sparky (Feb 8, 2009)

I know, I know! RL is not being as cooperative as I'd hoped. I'll just have to admit that I won't have it wrapped up with a nice little bow as soon as I'd hoped and get back to the business of DMing this very promising game.

SOUND OFF FOR ROLL CALL!


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 8, 2009)

By Bahamut's platinum scales, I'm still here!  Heskrash growls.  Somehow, speaking the oath in dwarven seems to lessen its power.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 9, 2009)

Still here in this gloomy place...? sighs Belleros.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 9, 2009)

"I'm doing science, and I'm still alive," Mask asserts cheerily.


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 9, 2009)

Krik grunts grumpily, a slight frown on his face.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 10, 2009)

Excellent! Post in-coming.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2009)

I opened recruitment to get a new player or two into the game. I figure this'd be a good time to also let you guys tweak your PCs if you're so inclined (what with new classes and such). Let me know what your plans are, since new folks might also want to know what class composition they're looking at.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 11, 2009)

*pines for Arcane Power*


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah maybe with Arcane Power in my greedy hands I might change my mind about something too


----------



## renau1g (Feb 11, 2009)

So it seems you're in lead of a fearless leader to carry the torch and light your way? Perhaps I can be of some assistance? If I understand you play 2 PC's? 1 of heroic tier, the other of higher level?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes, a leader would indeed mechanically round the party out. But don't feel constrained if you want to play something else. Anything at all. This campaign is an exercise in 'yes.' All ideas are welcomed, though, subject to standard DM approval. 

Also, the Mythic PC is not meant to be played (I highlighted that part of the note now). It is a world-building tool for me that you provide in the form of a statted-PC from the world's mythic past.

Don't forget the campaign concept. You might read a bit at the inspiration/wool-gathering thread.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 11, 2009)

Great! Do you allow Martial Power? I have an idea for a Dragonborn Warlord of Kord, Paragon is Battlelord of Kord, Epic is Demigod.

The goal is to have him as an exarch of Kord by the end.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome in rena! Though it had come to a stop for a while this is a great game and i'm sure you'll enjoy it too!


----------



## renau1g (Feb 11, 2009)

I've been hoping to play a warlord for a while and think my semi-beserker reckless DB might fit well. He'd be from the Dragh clan (as he's no follower of Bahamut). 

Can the two PC's supposed to be related at all? As I see my PC trying to follow in his idols/hero's footsteps.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2009)

Sure, I don't own Martial Power yet, but I have a D&Di subscription, so I should be able to look up anything I need to.

The Dragonborn in this setting...

...Belong to one of two clans, the Balash or the Dragh. The Balash were in Naedur at its founding. The Dragh wandered the Underdark for centuries before finding Naedur and are in the tense process of integrating themselves into the rigid Naeduri culture.

...Have an instinctive ability to find suitable mates with whom they will create strong, viable offspring. These mates are not necessarily of their choosing (on a conscious level). It's referred to as Bonding. This has served the small clans well in decades and centuries of isolation. If you've read Elfquest, it's like Recognition. If you have any questions about it or thoughts on how you want it to apply to your PC, let me know.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, you say "one or two" new PCs. . . if you lean towards two, I'd be interested in joining as well.

For the mythic persona, I'd be interested in stating up the briefly mentioned Ehrero Khan, if you don't already have a firm idea of what he was.  I'd probably stat him up as an Orc Paladin. . . a zealot conquering in the name of his dark god.

As for my character. . . well it's long been my dream to play a goblin in one of your campaigns.  Or, well. . . it was an idea I had once before, five years ago.  

I thought that there might have been a very small community of goblin prisoners/slaves in the city when it was sealed.  Over a thousand years it has continually declined until only a single one remains in the city.  Long since assimilated into dwarven society, he knows nothing of being a goblin.  The dwarves still mistrust him on an instinctual level, although none have lived long enough to remember the crimes of his people.

If the goblin idea conflicts a little too much with the established information, I would also be interested in one of the dwarven citizens, pulled into whatever events follow by mere dint of being present.

Either way, I'd probably go with a striker of some kind or other.  My theme would be an exploration of racial identity and stereotypes.  The goblin would be unsure of what his own race means, while the dwarf might be an outsider in his own people.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 11, 2009)

So should I work my PC to be down in the hole with the rest of them? I think he'll be from the smithy group.

Edit: Also, relating to the Bonding, I'm thinking that my PC will fight against it as he sees it as not having control of himself.(assuming they are aware of this)


----------



## garyh (Feb 11, 2009)

I was just noticing the recruiting thread and was going to see if there was room for Resolute to join.    I see you've got renau1g interested in a dragonborn warlord, but if there's room, I'd be interested in the warforged warlord idea I'd had.  It'd be two warlords, but my warforged would be tactical, and I assume the renau1g's dragonborn would be inspiring.

Let me know!


----------



## renau1g (Feb 11, 2009)

Actually I was thinking Bravura (From Martial Power), but two warlords *can *make a right.... sorry bad pun.

He'd be more reckless and trying to draw fire to himself.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2009)

*@r1:* Your Mythic PC can be anyone at all in history - a relative, a villain, a hero - anyone. An Exarch of Kord...? 

The easy way to get your PC down into the cavern is that he drew a Duty stone when Zlatan and Heskrash came by. As to where he is exactly, he can 'tada!' become one of the Dragonborn NPCs already mentioned or be relatively seamlessly integrated into any of the scenes without Dragonborn.

And for the Bonding, that's just fine.


*@hafrogman:* Wow! Gutwick!  It was so hard to pick between all those entries, they were fun!

Let's add another group to the 'citizens' of Naedur. A labor class that doesn't enjoy the same rights as the other citizens, but are tolerated because of some Oath or other. Dwarves are very serious about their Oaths. Especially the ancient ones. The Goblins! Periodically as they reproduce beyond the levels allowed, they're cast out of the City (maybe even how the Dragh found the City in the first place). 

I'm totally game to let you stat Ehrero Khan up.


*@garyh:* Welcome back! Bring on Resolute... I never did figure out what the Warforged were doing in Naedur exactly. I did have some thoughts that they were put into stasis as part of the City's defense (or maybe caught up inadvertently in the warding magic), and that there are caches of Warforged here and there. Some are "statues" around the City. That would make Resolute's memories an issue, he'd remember Naedur from over 1000 years ago!  Thoughts? Would you prefer an integration more like the Balash, Dragh or Goblins?


----------



## garyh (Feb 11, 2009)

Sparky said:


> *@garyh:* Welcome back! Bring on Resolute... I never did figure out what the Warforged were doing in Naedur exactly. I did have some thoughts that they were put into stasis as part of the City's defense (or maybe caught up inadvertently in the warding magic), and that there are caches of Warforged here and there. Some are "statues" around the City. That would make Resolute's memories an issue, he'd remember Naedur from over 1000 years ago!  Thoughts? Would you prefer an integration more like the Balash, Dragh or Goblins?




Thanks!  I'm happy with the "just awoken" defense perimeter idea.  It's a fun concept, and helps explain anything I miss based on not following the game after it left the planning stages.  

I'll try to post Resolute and Freedom (my mythic PC) tonight.  Tomorrow night at the latest.  Huzzah, DDI Character Builder!  Do you have the character creation guidelines handy?  Sounds like Martial Power is an option (I'd like to use some of the Warlord options therein).

This may be too geeky or you may not be real familiar with the concepts, but here's a Transformers fanfic wherein an Autobot left behind in stasis on Earth activates to defend humanity from a Decepticon threat.  It's a lot like the basic premise you suggested for Resolute, and will be an inspiration for me in playing that background.

http://www.eyrie.org/~dvandom/BW/Fanfic/City


----------



## renau1g (Feb 12, 2009)

Here's my mythic PC, he's by now ascended to exarch status staying in Kord's plane: 

Name: Axabraxas
Race: Dragonborn
Class: Warlord
Commanding Presence: Bravura Presence
Paragon Path: Battlelord of Kord
Epic Destiny: Demigod
Level: 30

Ability Scores, with racial adjustments:
Str 28 (+9)
Con 15 (+2)
Dex 13 (+1)
Int 12 (+1)
Wis 10 (+0)
Cha 28 (+9)

HP: 187; Bloodied: 93; Surges: 9 (46 HP)
AC/Fort/Ref/Will: 45/43/34/43
Initiative: +25; Speed: 5

Brash Assault: +33 vs. AC
Hit: 2d12+24 damage, reroll all 1's (2d12+42, reroll all 1's with Bloodclaw)
Crit: 3d12+6d6+48 damage, reroll all 1's (3d12+6d6+66, reroll all 1's with Bloodclaw)

At-will Powers: brash assault, wolf pack tactics
Encounter Powers: dragon breath, hail of steel, headstrong bravery, tempest of triumph, warlord's indignation
Daily Powers: inexorable surge, inspiring charge, path of the storm, victory surge
Utility Powers: blood-tested inspiration, divine regeneration, guileful switch, heart of the titan, instant planning, shake it off, warlord's banner

Skills: Athletics (+29), Diplomacy (+29), Endurance (+28), Intimidate (+31)
Feats: Armor Proficiency (scale), Bold Spirit, Call to Glory, Combat Commander, Dragonborn Frenzy, Enlarged Dragon Breath, Great Fortitude, Hurl Breath, Impetuous Charger, Improved Inspiring Word, Iron Will, Lend Might, Lightning Reflexes, Saving Inspiration, Supreme Inspiration, Toughness, Weapon Focus (heavy blades), Weapon Proficiency (fullblade)

Gear:
+6 bloodclaw fullblade
+6 javelin
+6 dwarven elderscale armor
+6 healer's brooch
Battlestrider greaves
Gauntlets of destruction
Healer's sash (epic tier)
Helm of heroes (epic tier)
Iron armbands of power +6
Nullifying ring
Ring of the dragonborn emperor
Standard adventurer's kit


----------



## renau1g (Feb 12, 2009)

Here's the stats for my main PC, Argosin Skytalon :

Name: Argosin Skytalon 
Race: Dragonborn
Class: Warlord
Commanding Presence: Bravura Presence

Ability Scores, with racial adjustments:
Str 18 (+4)
Con 13 (+1)
Dex 11 (+0)
Int 10 (+0)
Wis 8 (-1)
Cha 18 (+4)

HP: 25; Bloodied: 12; Surges: 8 (6 HP)
AC/Fort/Ref/Will: 16/15/10/15
Initiative: +2; Speed: 5

Brash Assault: +7 vs. AC
Hit: 1d12+4 damage
Crit: 1d12+16 damage

At-will Powers: brash assault, wolf pack tactics
Encounter Powers: dragon breath, hammer and anvil
Daily Powers: bastion of defense

Skills: Athletics (+8), Diplomacy (+9), Endurance (+5), Intimidate (+11)
Feats: Weapon Proficiency (fullblade)

Gear: Fullblade, 2 javelins, chainmail armor, standard adventurer's kit, 5 gp


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, Sparky.  Your comments on the oath gave me inspiration.  So I set aside my plans for Ehrero Khan, and came up with this, the story of my epic character, her relation to the Khan, and the oath with the dwarves.  I'll try and stat her and my PC up tonight.

Natalia, The Goblin Queen: Half-Elven Warlock/Divine Oracle/Something
Gutwick, Goblin Rogue (Multiclass: Paladin of the Goblin Queen)

[Sblock=The Goblin Queen]The people of my village were fools and cowards.  They always found reason to hate me, no matter what I did for them.  They muttered curses against my mixed blood when I was a child, and then when the power found me they were terrified of the spirits and fey.  Couldn’t they see that the power was mine to control?  They whispered their fears to each other, conspired behind my back, and then they had the temerity to tell me to leave.  They were nothing in the face of the powers that I could call forth from beyond the veil.  I would have shared my power with them, brought them glory, but the weak-minded fear the unknown.  I should have destroyed them for their arrogance, but I let them languish in their ignorant little lives.  I took to wandering, gaining more and more power as I gained deeper knowledge of the secrets before me.

It was during my wanderings that I found the goblins.  They were pathetic then, wallowing in their misery.  They struggled to survive while all other races worked against them.  They truly were pitiful, and indeed I did pity them. They, too, were afraid of my powers.  But unlike the fears of the humans, this was not the weak-willed fear of the unknown.  This was a healthy fear brought on by full understanding.  They feared me because I could destroy them, and with that fear came respect.  I had found a people who would value what I could give them.  They had nothing, and I gave them everything.  I gave them civilization, I gave them knowledge, and I gave them power.  I gave them a queen.

As the Goblin Queen I ruled the small tribe that I had found, and in time, I came to unite more tribes under my banner.  My powers aided in the conquest, but even more so my presence gave the Goblins strength, a cause, a faith that they had lacked.  No longer were they the least among people, they were my people, and I brought them greatness.

My powers grew as did that of my newfound people.  I could see the strands of fate twisting ahead of me, and I shaped them to my liking.  It was among the strands that I first found myself gazing upon Ehrero, he who would be Khan.  He was an outcast from his people, much like me, and I could see the power that dwelt within him, waiting for release. If I had been stronger, had understood my powers more deeply then, perhaps I would have chosen differently.  As it was, I could see his rise to glory; I could see all other peoples driven before his power.  If the goblins stood against him, they would fall, returning to the state where I had found them.  Best to stand beside such a power, rather than fall in his wake.  I went to Ehrero then, and shared with him my vision of his future.  I foretold his destiny as the Conqueror, king above all, Ehrero Khan.  I showed him the path he must take to unlock his true potential, and I pledged him the service of my people.

The goblins were merely the first to flock to Ehrero’s banner.  In time there came many that joined his horde, those that saw the wisdom in being conquerors instead of conquered.  But my people were the first, and woe to those who spoke ill of the goblins.  Ehrero Khan could not be stopped, his powers were endless and he crushed all those who opposed him.  My people fought along side him and brought ruin upon the world.  It was only after the shattering of the Egg that the mists cleared once more and I began to truly understand the future that I had helped to shape.  Ehrero would not be content with ruling the world; destruction was all that fueled him now.  And in the end his wrath would be terrible.  In time he would turn upon those most loyal; my powers would not be enough to save the goblins.  Worse still, I foresaw no mere fall from grace, but a total destruction.  The goblin race would not survive his fury.  I had to act to save my people.  I was their queen, it was my duty.

I looked into the strands of fate for an answer, and found the refugees that sought to escape Ehrero’s conquest, a band of survivors, dwarves, humans and the dragonfolk.  A pitifully small remnant, they sought to escape to some far off sanctuary.  And I could see the diverging paths that lay before them.  Even then the new Khan scoured the lands looking for the last survivors.  He would find them, and he would destroy them . . . unless he was distracted from his task.

I went to them, then, and spoke to the dwarves.  And I struck a bargain, the only path I could see open.  They swore an oath to take with them some of my people to their safe hold, the women, the children, enough to sustain, enough to survive.  In exchange, I would protect them from Ehrero’s search.  I had to.  To ensure the survival of my people, I would do anything.

I returned to the Khan then.  I attempted to dissuade him from his search, but he would not stop.  The more adamant I became, the more suspicious he grew.  If I could not delay his search, the survivors would be found and destroyed along with the last hope of the goblins.  And so I gathered my powers to me and struck at him with all of my might.  He stood unscathed and his eyes were empty as he turned his gaze upon me.  But even as he killed me, I stared once more into the future, and I could see that I had succeeded.  Ehrero would spend his time rooting out treachery in his ranks, and grow distracted from his search.  The survivors would escape to their hidden city, and my goblins with them.  I followed the strands of fate as long as I could before the darkness took me.[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 12, 2009)

Amazing backstory hafro!


----------



## renau1g (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok, so for my mythic PC, he'd have been the leader of the Dragh tribe before the coming of the darkness. 

"Before the coming of the warforged, those constructs who all but wiped out our great people, we lived in an uneasy peace with the Balash after defeating them in times ancient even then. As was customary, our leader was selected by ritual combat, only the strongest should lead our group. The chief had been getting older and many number of young males were pining for the opportunity to challenge the elder dragonborn. It was then that a new figure emerged in the city, one whom we had all heard the legends of, Axabraxas, the dragon-slayer. He stood a head taller than the largest warrior of our tribe, his muscles rippled with power and he stood with an air of confidence that none could shake. The blade across his back was nearly as legendary as its wielder, Dragonbane, had served its wielder well and with it the dragonborn had slain four dragons in single combat. When he spoke the words of challenge all other contenders stepped down, leaving just him and the chieftain. Stubborn and proud, the older dragonborn refused to yield leadership and so they battled. It took Axabraxas less than a minute to defeat the elder and claim the chieftain role for his own. People spoke in whispers about the prodigal son returned home, with the eye of Kord himself watching over the warrior. He threw himself into any battle that the small city was involved in and personally lead any warriors to battle, he was able to inspire them with his bravery and courage. This all changed when the warforged came. 

Axabraxas had grown accustomed to leading and had defeated any foes that he had come into conflict with, but when the warforged attacked the city his courage faltered, he doubted himself and his bretheren. Despite their sacred duty to guard the Egg, given by Kord, Axabraxas fled. With their leader gone and the enemy on their doorsteps, the remaining Dragh fled the city and hid themselves in the mountains that their ancestors had used during ancient times.

Kord brought Axabraxas to his plane and has been punishing him ever since for his cowardice on the battlefield and his weakness in defending the religious artifact." 

 - from _unknown author_


----------



## Sparky (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice work folks! 

I forgot a goofy chargen rule - none of the PCs can have names that start with the same letter. Gutwick is in the clear, but Kriv conflicts with Krik.

Names so far...

Belleros
Gutwick
Heskrash
Krik
Mask
Resolute

So names starting with, B, G, H, K, M and R are off-limits. The reason for this is when we get into combat, I use an ASCII map system where a PC's first initial designates him on the map. Sorry I didn't mention this sooner.


----------



## garyh (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm now toying with the idea of making Resolute a cleric instead of warlord...  still thinking though...

Works a bit better with the group, and I'm thinking of having him look upon the warforged liberators of old (such as Freedom, my mythic PC) with a religious reverence.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 12, 2009)

Clerics are mighty! (by the way welcome to you all guys )


----------



## Sparky (Feb 12, 2009)

*renau1g: *Axabraxas' mechanics and back story look good. I dig that he's being punished for wavering. I would like to know more about the four dragons he slew and why he slew them. Keep in mind that dragons aren't sentient in this setting. I'm also curious about what Axabraxas' punishment entails.

I would also like to see some background on your 1st level PC. The Dragh relatively recently discovered Naedur (through outcast Goblins)

*hafrogman: *The Goblin Queen's background is really something. I'd like to see what you cook up for her mechanics (remember the focus on her gear).

For what the Goblins do and what their lives are like, I'm happy to give you your head. I was thinking that maybe adult males are cast out of the City (since the orginal Oath covered the women and children) because they are not protected by the letter of the original Oath somehow or other. But how the Goblin population is mananged (I'm thinking Goblins are, by necessity, rather prolific) is up to you. And who Gutwick is is up to you as well. Interested to see what you come up with.

*garyh: *Cleric is totally fine. I have D&Di tools too, so anything in there is fine by me.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 12, 2009)

Sparky said:


> *renau1g: *Axabraxas' mechanics and back story look good. I dig that he's being punished for wavering. I would like to know more about the four dragons he slew and why he slew them. Keep in mind that dragons aren't sentient in this setting. I'm also curious about what Axabraxas' punishment entails.
> 
> I would also like to see some background on your 1st level PC. The Dragh relatively recently discovered Naedur (through outcast Goblins)




Sure, thanks for the feedback. I'll be changing it to 5 dragons, 1 for each of the chromatic dragons. These were a test from Kord to prove Axabraxas' Strength and Courage, and these creatures are an anathema to dragonborn as they represent a true threat to them. A perfect hunter. Also, Kord is typically a foe of evil dragons, which might have some ties to Bahamut in that respect.

As for his punishment, the coward dragonborn would be made in body what his spirit has shown (at least according to Kord). He would have his guts ripped out each day by a gold dragon, only to be healed of his wounds by servants of Kord.

I'll get the background for my PC later tonight.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 13, 2009)

You probably already know this, Renau, but there was a whole article on dragonslayers in one of the previous issues of Dragon.  It had Paragon Pathways for each of the original classes as well as equipment.  Definitely sounds like good material for Axabraxas.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 13, 2009)

Actually I didn't, I'll look back through the issues. I'll keep it in mind for Arogosin as I like the fluff of the Battlelord of Kord with the backstory.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 13, 2009)

Sparky said:


> For what the Goblins do and what their lives are like, I'm happy to give you your head. I was thinking that maybe adult males are cast out of the City (since the orginal Oath covered the women and children) because they are not protected by the letter of the original Oath somehow or other. But how the Goblin population is mananged (I'm thinking Goblins are, by necessity, rather prolific) is up to you. And who Gutwick is is up to you as well. Interested to see what you come up with.



Well, I'm not certain that the dwarves would neccessarily want a community composed entirely of adult male goblins (with grudges) camping on their doorstep.  And, they're probably not going to for a simple extermination policy.  So I figure the best method would be enforced gender segregation, prevent little goblins in the first place.

[sblock=On Being a Goblin]The goblins work as servants, assistants or laborers under strict supervision.  If they're not working, they're confined to their own portions of the city.  The male quarters and the female quarters are at opposite ends of the city, and kept under watch to prevent illicit visitations.  Any goblin caught violating curfew and attempting to circumvent the population control laws immediately forfeits their citizenship and is ejected from the city.  It is from one of these exiles that the Dragh learned of Naedur.

The right for a goblin to become a parent is a fiercely fought over honor, administered by the dwarves (of course).  Such selective breeding might imply that only the best and brightest among the goblins would be chosen, and over a thousand years, goblins could be a very different people than they once were.  However, the best and the brightest are also those most likely to chafe against the dwarven rule.  Thus it is that those most often chosen are the helpful, subservient and complacent, leading to a race that is much the same.  However, occasionally fate twists in unseen ways and throws back a reject, a goblin that harkens back to their glory days under the reign of the Goblin Queen.

The Queen herself is worshipped among the city's goblins.  Soon after the founding of Naedur, goblins began whispering among themselves of dreams and portents given to them by the Queen.  The tale began to circulate of her sacrifice, despite no Naedur goblin having witnessed the event.  Over the ensuing milenium, real memories of the Goblin Queen quickly faded and were replaced only by legend.  Any rough edges she may have possessed in life were quickly worn away by the adoration of her people.  She was worshipped as a goddess, a kind and benevolent spirit.  One who would provide shelter and hope to the downtrodden.[/sblock]

Sadly, my computer erased my character file for The Goblin Queen.  So no stats yet, but I had everything worked out in my head, so it'll go fairly quickly once I'm no longer at work.  Gutwick's story to follow. . .


----------



## renau1g (Feb 14, 2009)

Argosin was born in the Dragh Clan, of around 200 members. He never
met his father, Tyrnan, as he had perished defended the clan during the 'dark times' before the egg had hatched. Tyrnan had been in charge of leading the defenders of their small clan. Balthasar's mother, Jasra, raised him to follow in his father's footsteps and become a glorious battle commander. She told him stories of his father's noble conquests and exploits, and of the dragonborn race's valiant effort against the unending attacks of the warforged.. 

Trynan's blood truly did flow through Argosin's veins, as he quickly honed his skill as both a ferocious fighter and a competent leader. He became captain of the guard at age 25. In the spring after his 28th birthday, he married a woman from his father's clan, Shekara. She bore a healthy egg in the summertime. He never understood why he was drawn to her, and had grown to resent both her and their egg. 

Argosin was out with the rest of the guard hunting boar for the clan's winter stockpile. They had killed all they could carry back with them, and Argosin told his comrades to carry the carcasses back while he finished one last kill. He did so, and headed back toward the clan. 

As he was nearing it, he heard terrible commotion from within the current villiage, screams of terror, furniture being destroyed, and, to his most terrifying horror, the creaking of wood and metal from the warforged. 

_"They've finally found us"_ Argosin thought

He dropped the heavy load on his back and quickly drew his sword darting out from the trees. Tents were lying burned and in ruins, fires raged in all directions, smoke billowed from almost everywhere. Through the ash, he spotted a group of warforged threatening his tent. Argosin roared, raised his blade above his head and charged at the group. His actions did not go unanswered, as they turned their heads in unison and spotted Balthasar's plan. Even with the pounding of five pairs of arms, Argosin managed to overcome their attacks and beat back the warforged. He saw his fellows had managed the same.

Following the attack, Argosin cautiously peeked inside the tent and immediately wished he hadn't. The corpse of his wife lie curled protectingly around their crushed egg, she had tried to keep it safe at the cost of her own life. He bent down over egg and wept. A deep gash had been cut in his honor, knowing he was so powerless to defend the ones who he loved. He took a small piece of his unborn son's shell and his wife's necklace, and placed the shell on it as its pendant. Another scouting party of the clan had captured a fleeing goblin from the mountain range a few miles away and the creature had an interesting story to tell of a city still standing, although it was under the mountain. 

The clan elder ordered everyone to head that way, and it was there that they discovered Naedur, and there longtime enemies, the Balash. It had been a long few years and tensions still ran very high amongst the two clans, but so far they'd managed to live together without their longstanding enmity coming to a boil.

The dwarves didn't trust Argosin to lead, or even have a place, in their defense force, saying he was too reckless and would endanger their clan. He was reduced to little more than a simple miner, his great strength allowing him to dig for great periods of time. Argosin had turned to dwarven spirits to ease his pain and feelings of hopelessness and uselessness. He had received his Duty stone from Zlatan and Heskrash, when things took a change.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 14, 2009)

Well, here's the mechanics for Gutwick and Natalia.  Hopefully the character sheets will do for you to review.  Once you approve them I'll put them into the wiki, but this way I only have to type them up once.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 16, 2009)

Sparky, 

Any comments on Argosin's background?

Thanks!


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 17, 2009)

[sblock=Gutwick]*slapslapslapslapslap*

The sound of my bare feet on the stone floor resounded noisily as I run full speed for the craft district.  I dodged around people in my way, ducking and weaving, offering a continual blanket apology and ignoring the angry mutterings that followed in my wake.

"Sorry, sorry, excuse me, can't be late, sorry, oops, sorry!"

I was still running so fast when I reached the shop that I nearly flew past the door, unable to stop.  I reached out a hand, grabbing the door jamb and using it to swing myself inside.  My feet scrabbled for purchase as I thrust myself through the doorway and I tried to right myself.  I allowed myself a single ragged breath before instantly standing straight and, feigning nonchalance I didn't feel, looking around the store.  Nobody.  Did I beat him here?  I quickly grabbed a broom and started sweeping industriously.  I'd hardly been at it for a few seconds when he spoke from behind me.

"You're late."

I jumped in surprise, and dropped the broom with a clatter.  My head drooped.  I was caught.  I turned sheepishly, my best hangdog expression on my face, but the scowl on Hargin's face told me that it wasn't going to work this time.  I blanched slightly.  I liked working for the dwarven smith.  He was a better taskmaster than most, and the work was more interesting than the menial labor most of my kin are charged with.  Not that I was actually allowed to help in any of the forging, but running errands and assisting the smith was better than drudgery.  

He seemed to hold goblins in a better light than many dwarves.  He was even friendly on occasion, he'd given me a simple blade on my naming day.  Nothing fancy, but a real sword.  Just like I'd always dreamed of having as a youngling.  I'd listen to the tales of the Goblin Queen and dream of being a hero in her service.

"I'm sorry, Master Hargin, I was just. . ."

He cut me off, still scowling.

"You were just daydreaming again.  Damn it boy, you know I'm supposed to report you to the truant guards.  Now I don't want to lose my assistant, and you don't want to end up in their bad books.  Nobody's happy about what happened with the last exile.  The gods only know what they'll get it into their heads to do next time one of you damn fools gets caught."

His scowl softened a little as he spoke.  He was probably more disappointed than angry, but it would still be best not to antagonize him further.  I ducked my head, retrieved my broom and got back to work as fast as was seemly.

I tried to remain vigilant in my battle against dust, but my heart wasn't in it today.  Still, I kept up a steady effort, watching the people pass on the street outside to pass my time.  My heart skipped a beat when I saw her walking past.  She worked nearby in the district, at a tailor's shop.  I saw her every so often walking past on the street.  Of course I couldn't talk to her, but I'd managed to find out her name through subtle inquiry.  Jezra.  She was beautiful.  But if I ever wanted to have a shot at that kind of life, I had to do better, I had to be better.  Hargin liked me well enough, but that wasn't good enough to get me in with the Population Council.  I'd have to do something great for the city.

I was still sighing to myself and gazing outside when I heard Hargin's voice from behind me for the second time that morning.

"Bah, you're useless this morning."

He took the broom from my hands and handed me a duty stone.

"If you've time enough to stare into space, you have time enough to help with the harvest.  They're short of people today.  Come back here when your mind in back where it belongs."[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 18, 2009)

_bump_


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2009)

Howdy - apologies for the lag in responses. IC post incoming.

@New folks (you're 'new,' garyh): you'll need to decide where you want to come in, feel free to surprise me, but you're all approved to play. _EDIT: Pick one of the vignettes to enter - all of the PC should start in the cavern._

@renau1g (and nerdytenor): Argosin's background is good, I like that he took mementos from his wife and child, even though he was emotionally distant while they were alive.

I do need to clarify a few things about the setting...

1. The Dragh clan is as small or large as it needs to be, but you should talk to nerdytenor about them, since they were a clan of his creation.

2. None of the inhabitants of Naedur have lived Outside - the Dragh included. Their clan has lived in underground 'wildernesses' for centuries (before finding goblin outcasts that eventually led them to Naedur). That won't make too much difference, except that they'll have been hunting something not-boar, and their village will be different. 

Keep the warforged, but let's say it was a good while ago and that the Clan decided discretion was the better part of valor, picked up stakes, and left the warforged faaaar behind (the warforged didn't give chase) once and for all. Then they found the goblin and Naedur with in the last few years and here we are. 

_EDIT: nerdytenor should weigh in on anything involving the Dragh. Feel free to coordinate and brainstorm elements of the clan history._

Work?


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks like good stuff to me, renau1g.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 22, 2009)

Sounds good, i'll update accordingly. Is there a RG set-up, or do we use the wiki? I'm not very familiar with editing wiki pages, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm going to revamp and/or disestablish the wiki (and move to keeping everyone's character records in Character Builder - thanks to those of you who took the effort to put up your sheets when I was insisting on it), renau1g and others, don't worry about getting your sheets in detail up there.

If you have the Character Builder, PM me for contact info and send me your sheet. If you don't, don't sweat it, I'll enter your PCs myself.

---

Also - hafrogman, didn't mean to neglect comment on your introduction to Gutwick - awesome! Really have a good sense of him. They Duty Stones aren't meant to be handed around, you're supposed to keep whatever one you draw... but maybe Goblins are special and folks can foist their Duty Stones off on Goblins if they're handy.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 23, 2009)

Sparky said:


> The Duty Stones aren't meant to be handed around, you're supposed to keep whatever one you draw... but maybe Goblins are special and folks can foist their Duty Stones off on Goblins if they're handy.



Well, I hadn't meant it as a foisting off, mostly because what that would imply about Gutwick's boss who's supposed to be an okay guy.  I thought either he had the authority to dispense them, or someone had happened to deliver one for Gutwick while he was dreaming.  I don't know who does assign them, so if that's too big, the second idea still works.  I could see a runner being sent around to everyone who has goblin workers and informing them that their laborers were being temporarily coopted for the good of the community.

I'll figure out where to insert Gutwick today, and mail you the character builder file tonight.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2009)

That works, because Gutwick wasn't where he was supposed to be, as his boss, Hargin could draw a stone for Gutwick to give him. Gutwick would be responsible for the duty. Though the Stone servers prefer for the stones to be drawn and witnessed by agents of the Duty office.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 2, 2009)

renau1g, garyh, you guys joining us?


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 6, 2009)

Have you tried PMing them?


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey Sparky - for some reason, I don't have permission to view the latest map.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2009)

Nerdytenor, I'll look at this late tonight or tomorrow. Only have access via mobile ATM. Hard to fix. Will get to it soonest.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2009)

Actually, nerdytenor, see if you can access the map now.


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 22, 2009)

No such luck stills says <my email> does not have access to this document


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm unable to access that map, either.

I can access the others, just not Krik's.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 22, 2009)

Strange. I can see the map just fine.

Aside from this, Sparky, I'd like to ask you if you're indeed still willing to go on with this game. I've been looking forward to this game from the beginning and I still like it and I want it to go on for a long time. But, it is noticeable that the updates after a while have been rather...eh...sparse. 
I'm not blaming you, I understand that RL can get in the way. Just wanted to know your intentions.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2009)

I think about this game every day. I don't like how sparse my updates have been (especially given my advice to other DMs  ), but I'm anxious to see how events progress. I'm definitely in if you guys are. Patience and persistence will be rewarded.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2009)

nerdytenor, try this. The link is updated in the IC post as well. If you're checking it from an email notification, the link won't be updated.


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 23, 2009)

That did the trick, thanks Sparky.

- nt


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 23, 2009)

Sparky said:


> I think about this game every day. I don't like how sparse my updates have been (especially given my advice to other DMs  ), but I'm anxious to see how events progress. I'm definitely in if you guys are. Patience and persistence will be rewarded.




I definitely want to stay here if that wasn't clear


----------



## Sparky (Mar 27, 2009)

To answer hafrogman's question for everyone:

Attacks are not at all common. Creatures make it through the wards from time to time and there is the occasional deliberate breach, but there hasn't been one of those in centuries. Kruthik live in tales old women use to scare children, where they burrow up steal bad children away or lay eggs under their beds. The Dragh have first-hand knowledge of them from their lives before coming to Naedur.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 2, 2009)

Headed out of town until Monday, internet access unlikely.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry about the delay.

I thought I remembered you saying I could start with both Common and Elven, but I can't find that post now so I'll assume that Mask only knows Elven.

I should have just done that first instead of spending all that time going through the different threads, I guess.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 2, 2009)

Actually, I'll have Internet by phone, so I can read up and write short posts.

Shayuri: In post 9 of this OOC thread we decided dopplegangers got 'Common' +1 (where, by her background Common = Elven). There wasn't a specific resolution there, but let's go with Elven and Common. Those are the two prevalent tongues where she's from.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 2, 2009)

Argh! I knew there was something like that. I guess I didn't go back far enough.

Many thanks, sir. I shall have a post up asap.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry for delay, entered a writing contest (why do I do these things?) and submission is due tomorrow evening. Will update soon.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 12, 2009)

Yay!

I don't mind waiting, but do check in so we know you didn't vanish.


----------



## Sparky (May 3, 2009)

What square do you guys want to enter the Shard map on? It'll be the bottom row, somewhere. Just let me know.


----------



## Atanatotatos (May 3, 2009)

I don't mind particularly, as long as Belleros is a couple of squares ahead of Mask (if it's possible)


----------



## Sparky (May 6, 2009)

Hey... in the middle of a remote house hunt - IE - scouring websites and feeding info to my sweetie who is doing recon in the field. Time consuming!

Still here!


----------



## Atanatotatos (May 6, 2009)

Oy good luck with the hunt Sparky!
...and be back soon!


----------



## Sparky (May 21, 2009)

House hunt complete and successful, now if only I could get this one sold. Now have work-related intense writing projects sucking my time and attention.

Job for you guys though:

With the new books and such out (that I have mechanical access to through D&Di), does anyone want to update class or anything? Think about it. I'm going to do a big bump after we wrap up this encounter to kind of put us on track for where I wanted to be 6 months! into the game.


----------



## nerdytenor (May 22, 2009)

Hmm... tempting, as I do have a ranger in another game. I'll have to give it some thought. Going from ranger to barbarian is certainly something I might consider, although  I would need a few stat tweaks.


----------



## Sparky (May 24, 2009)

Barbarian is just dandy. Anyone else?

(And, yay! EN World is back!)


----------



## Redclaw (May 24, 2009)

I think I'll stick with the paladin, as nothing else seems to fit Heskrash.


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2009)

Wizard is cool, and fits the character. 

I'm good as is. Hopefully the Eberron book will have some more character options for changelings (ie - Doppelgangers).

Edit: Ohhh...yeah, there's ILLUSION spells now! I may want to tweak as well.


----------



## Atanatotatos (May 24, 2009)

Uhmmm... I think I'm fine with the swordmage, although considering some options in AP I _might_ be inclined to change something, like a power or two, or maybe tweak the attributes slightly...


----------



## Sparky (May 26, 2009)

You betcha. I won't hold you guys to anything until 5th level. Until then, you're still 'impressionable novice heroes.' Maleable by the forces of will and fate.


----------



## Sparky (May 31, 2009)

Hey all. Game's on.

Gutwick's up. Sent PMs to everyone in addition to this update.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2009)

I haven't seen hafrogman for a bit. I went ahead and acted for Gutwick which brings the initiative around to Heskrash.

Redclaw, you're up.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 9, 2009)

Shayuri, Mask is up.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 15, 2009)

Heskrash is up in the IC thread.

I'm headed out of town for the rest of the week starting now, leisure internet access may be spotty.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 23, 2009)

Back. Belleros is up. Map updated.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2009)

Atanatotatos - got your ears on? Belleros is up.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm moving half way across the country (the US) this week and won't have any leisure computer time. Just so's you know.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2009)

Sad meeps.

Any word from Belleros?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey folks - still here. Just got my computer hooked up, but am still covered up in boxes with little leisure time. Wanted to drop in and say 'howdy' from beautiful sunny southern California. 

Howdy!

We'll be picking things up as soon as I can get to them.

Edit: Also... ROLL CALL!


----------



## nerdytenor (Jul 29, 2009)

Here, and ready for action (and a stable ENWorld!)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 29, 2009)

Here. When Enworld lets me on.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jul 30, 2009)

More or less here. Between computer problems and Enworld's own problems, it's been a fickle resence lately at best...


----------



## Sparky (Aug 11, 2009)

Redclaw/Heskrash haven't been around in a couple weeks, I'll have he and Gutwick and some NPCs hang back.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2009)

Atan, Belleros is up.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2009)

Shayuri, Mask is up in the IC thread.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 25, 2009)

Doh! Yep, I see that now. I'm on it. 

Hehe, sorry.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2009)

Shayuri, Mask is up.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2009)

Argh. Twice now.

How embarrassing. 

Thanks for being patient. Last weekend was unusually busy.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2009)

Krik is up in the IC thread.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2009)

*@atanatotatos:* Belleros is up in the IC thread.

*@ALL:* After this combat I will advance the plot a good bit, roll-call and re-recruit if needed. 

ALSO the group will advance to level 5. Because gear is an integral part of the balance (and fun) of 4e, please give me your gear wishlists.

Anything that is included in the DDi tools is available.   

Also, at this time you may re-tool your characters based on new rules and supplements (or introduce new characters if you wish).


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 10, 2009)

Goodness!

Quite a leap. But kind of cool. Thanks for the headsup, Sparky.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, it's sorta where I wanted you guys to end up by now anyway. I've had so many games mire in the 1-3 level range, I just want to see the higher levels. 

I'm gonna work in a bit where the levels come from for each character during the 'interlude.'


----------



## Sparky (Sep 12, 2009)

Shayuri, Mask is up (NPCed Belleros).


----------



## Sparky (Sep 12, 2009)

I've decided to put this game down. Thanks guys, for hanging in as long as you did.  I learned a good bit from this thread and really enjoyed watching you guys play out your characters, they were very well-conceived indeed.

Thanks for the game!


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2009)

Er...what?

Just a day or two ago you were talking about how you were planning for the future..

What happened?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2009)

Momentum was toast... mine mostly. I've been kicking this around for a while. When a game falters I tend to put them down and move on to new things. 

If this was one of the games you were planning on staying in, you've got a slot saved in my next venture, I've really enjoyed working with you and your characterizations of Mask. 

---

Actually... I'd like a bit of a postmortem on the game. What you think went well, what could have gone better. (Don't bother mentioning the abominable post-rate on my part, I *know* that was terrible). 

'I do/don't like color keys for languages.'
'I liked/didn't like the starting area.'
'I was confused by X.'
'I thought X was cool.'
'Never, never, never do X again.'
'The Googlemap was great/terrible.'
'The map system could be improved by X, Y and/or Z.'

I know we didn't get very far, but I'd very much like to know what worked and what didn't in the little we got done.


----------

